# Strange? online steam problems



## Manic2006 (Jul 12, 2007)

hi iv been lookin on the internet for serveral weeks now and none of the solutions seem to work for me my probelms is :when i play any steam game my ping starts of fine at about 30 but as i play it seem to shoot up to over 2000 when ever the is fighting/combat also my mouse becomes laggy and mu keyboard unresponsive i even continue to move in the direction i last press on the keyboard as you can tell this is a very fustrating problem it all started about 6months ago i had not changed any of my drivers / software on my pc iv used avg, sppyboy S&D, zonealarm to protected my self but the strange thing is a friend of mines pc started doing the same thing? when both of use have had no problems in the pass, i reformated my pc about a week ago but the problem persists :upset: my pc is:
Windows XP pro with S2 and all the live updated 
AMD athlon 1.14GHzcpu
512MB of ram 
120Gig St3120022A HDD
and a 2MB tiscali connection plz help iv been looking for a fix's for weeks now and no luck


----------



## mckillwashere (Jul 5, 2007)

Hello are you behind a wireless router? or a regular router?


----------



## Manic2006 (Jul 12, 2007)

im directly connecting to the internet im not behind a router im with tiscaly using a speedtouch modem to connect via a digital dail up plz help me  i tryed so many solutions on this problem im starting to give up


----------



## mckillwashere (Jul 5, 2007)

Somethign that gave me alot of problems was keeping up messenger programs in the background, file sharing applications, basicly anything that uses any network usage (internet speed). Tiscali is an UK internet provider so check you might be connecting to a server that has to go though a satalite relay which would cause a ping increase. www.speedtest.net Go there and try several different locations see if you have any trouble locations.


----------



## Manic2006 (Jul 12, 2007)

while i play on steam games i don't have any other programs running just my firewall i ran the speed test iv got a 2meg connection n here are the results
UK-> 641kb/s down 176kb/s up
US-> 459kb/s down 123kb/s up
im not sure but i think thats slow any idears
even when im just in the cs menu or using its friends chat window inside cs its laggy?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

what video card do you have?

edit: i seen you said the ping was shooting up really high.have you updated your lan port drivers?


----------



## Manic2006 (Jul 12, 2007)

my modem is usb and iv got the latest usb drivers iv also got a RADEON 9600 series with the latest drivers for that too


----------



## Manic2006 (Jul 12, 2007)

i retested my speeds on speedtest today and got totaly different result 
UK-> 1865kbp/s down 228kbp/s up
US-> 1724kbp/s down 201kbp/s up


----------



## mckillwashere (Jul 5, 2007)

Your internet speed is also determined on how much other activity there is on the areawide network.


----------



## Teh_Phoenix (Jul 30, 2007)

havnt even really bothered to read the other posts tbh lol, since i dont have much time, but, dont use wireless, try to use a less common ISP, make sure u have plenty of free physical memory (RAM,DDR, whatever u want to call it)a good grapics card and wala, boosted performence, other than this advice i dont have time to give u anymore, so good luck with it mate.


----------



## Manic2006 (Jul 12, 2007)

well i resently moved house and it still does it in my new address


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

lets see if it might be a heat issue try http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...es/122161-how-use-install-sensorsviewpro.html post back what the temps,and voltages read.


----------



## Labyrinth (Jul 31, 2007)

Well if your trying to play the source based games then i can tell you that your pc isnt strong enough to cope which is why you will experience problems

Also tiscali are known for being one the worst ISPs in the UK for there traffic shaping, etc

Best advice ring and ask for a MAC code and go to another provider because there are many people on ISPs like tiscali that all have problems with steam because of there policys

http://www.dslzoneuk.net/isp_details.php?isp=14

You can read the reviews of current tiscali customers on the link above

Il quote some of the latest reviews



> 04 Aug 2007
> 
> 88.107.166.*** Tiscali have always been bad, but they are getting even worse by the day. I would change isp but my E-mail address is registered with so many companys that i use as i have been with tiscali since they were lineone.
> 02 Aug 2007
> ...


Says it all really


----------



## Manic2006 (Jul 12, 2007)

when im d/l from sites it get desent speeds around 250kb/s also the problem is not isp related i get the problems also when i go to my friends every friday for a lan night he is with a different ISP but i still get the same problems with steam im only playing standard cs and DoD not source its annoying the problems started after i got tiscali BB i got no lag at my friends before i got BB at home but about 6months after i got connected the problems started


----------

